# This is "OZZIE"



## big raymie (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi all,meet "OZZIE", My 11inch Tiger Oscar,








And "GIBBY", my 12inch sail-fin pl*co,








and lastly myself, relaxing at home. { am I poseing or what ?}


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Hiya,

Nice Oscar (great closup)

This is my Ozzy (with 12" albino oscar underneath him)

carl


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...off to the pic section you go..


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice oscar and great pics


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice oscar


----------

